# LUDWIGIA INCLINATA VAR. VERTICILLATA 'Cuba' and 'Araguaia'



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

How can you tell which is which? I have both but what distinguish between the two? If I accidentally mixed both young side shoots or even adult plant, then I probably can't tell the difference. I believe the crown of my 'araguaia' is noticeably bigger than 'cuba' and little bushier. Please advice.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Leaves of Araguaia are a bit thinner and the plant branches a bit less, IME. But they really aren't that much different.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. I noticed that the side shoots normally are coming out of the very top from 'araguia' when it almost reach the top of the water.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

'Cuba' on the right and 'Araguaia' on the left grown in the same tank. The differences are subtle, but they are there. As Cavan said the 'Araguaia' has thinner leaves and is not quite as wide in diameter.


----------

